# Some of my weight loss tricks



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

I've never posted on this forum, but thought I'd share with you some of my tricks for shedding a few pounds. I've lost about five so far, and it's been painless.

*Substitute Smart Balance Fat Free Spread for margarine or butter.

*Substitute Ken's Steakhouse Fat-Free Sun-Dried Tomato Vinaigrette dressing for higher calorie salad dressings. (Try it--this dressing is GOOD.)

*DH and I always have sweet tea with our meals. Substitute Splenda for half the sugar.

*Started using the *white* whole wheat bread. DH hasn't complained.

*I have to have a snack at work around 8:30 or 9:00. Instead of sending out for a fast-food biscuit (with ham, bacon, sausage, etc.) with my co-workers, I eat a bowl of instant grits or half of a Lender's bagel with honey-nut cream cheese spread.

*I eat a side salad for lunch EVERY day, along with a little something else. I like Chick-Fil-A side salads. For example, if I'm really hungry, I might get a 4-count nuggets kid's meal and the side salad. If I'm not too hungry, I might get a Wendy's baked potato and a side salad. If I go out for fast food, or if I bring a little something from home, I always eat a side salad with it. 

*Another easy lunch meal: Make some tuna salad using water-packed tuna and just a bit of ranch dressing. Spread on a whole wheat bagel. Delicious and filling. Eat with a side salad (of course!).

*I like Mike's Hard Lemonade. Cut it with lemon-lime seltzer water and serve over ice. Half the calories and half the alcohol. Very refreshing.

What are some products you like, or what are some of your tricks?


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

Good topic.

I like the Starkist smoked tuna (in packet) for a nice sandwhich. Lots less calories too.

I drink more green tea now as it seems to act as an appetite suppressant.

I like the 100-calorie pack cookie snacks. They are quite tasty and one pack is enough.

I no longer use Criso oil. I use extra-virgin olive oil.

There are some good low fat ice creams on the market, various brands. To each his own.

I keep fresh fruit in the house at all times.

Would love to hear more ideas from others.


----------

